# Cat chat advent calendar picture thread



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

The dog chat people (not sure if that's what they're called) are starting and advent calendar picture thread. The idea being that each day we post pictures corresponding to a letter of the alphabet. A for today, B tomorrow......you get the idea. Doing XYZ together on 24th so we are finished before the big day. The letters could be the cat's name or maybe what they're doing e.g. J - jumping, S - stealing / sleeping etc etc.

Can we do it too??

I'll start Today is A:

Amber was my gorgeous little old lady who went to rainbow bridge in January this year at the grand old age of 24. This is a pic of her a couple of months before she left us.









'Achoo' - Kalex attacking the sneezy monsters










Show us your As.............


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

My mistake


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> B for brambles or b for brambles the moaner .my brambles my best friend who wakes me up 6 times a night even though last night I had one of the worse migraine I've ever had .did brambles care no .lol but I would never do with out her ? .if brambles could speak .I want goody treats now that's all it would be or I'm going sleep now .they do say pets are like there owners I sleep I'm allways tired plus I'm allways snacking aswell. Sorry for your loss over amber .24 is a very good age if it makes it any better .
> View attachment 334719


It's not time for B yet...

1 Dec A
2 Dec B
3 Dec C
4 Dec D etc.....

Thanks for your wishes for Amber, I'm not sad, she and her sister Jade had good long lives and were both really healthy until the end. Miss them and love them, but remember them with only happiness.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aelfred would like to play - here he is in his much beloved run


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

My mistake


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Great idea for a thread. 
My A is for Argent my lovely silver shaded boy.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Brambles the cat said:


> My mistake


Hey, no problem, look forward to more of gorgeous Brambles tomorrow.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

A is for the little terror that is Alfie


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Ooh, Bruno says he can't wait for tomorrow 
Loving the a entries 
Will you create a new thread tomorrow or we keep this same one each day?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Brrosa said:


> Ooh, Bruno says he can't wait for tomorrow
> Loving the a entries
> Will you create a new thread tomorrow or we keep this same one each day?


I was planning on just keeping the same one and adding on to it each day.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Ada's amazing beauty.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

This should be fun! 
Athletic Brooke:


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> This should be fun!
> Athletic Brooke:
> View attachment 334727


Woohoo, go girl, no doubt we'll get to see more of her tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Love this thread!!

The 8th is going to be a busy day for us lol!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Fun idea
My guy is Henry Biggles, so do I get two days


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Summercat said:


> Fun idea
> My guy is Henry Biggles, so do I get two days


Of course! I'm seeing it as a challenge to do a tenuous link every day!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Me too, I’m going through all my cats photo trying to make adjectives fit ha! X


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Of course! I'm seeing it as a challenge to do a tenuous link every day!


Ooh yes, the more inventive the better. Maybe we should ban 'C for cat' on Sunday


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Ooh yes, the more inventive the better. Maybe we should ban 'C for cat' on Sunday


C is easy - Cute, Crazy, Comfy, Cuddly, Champion, Cheeky...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Lovely thread! Will be a while until we get to T  A is for Ash... but that would spoil the surprise

Though its not really the point... Tali and I both enjoyed starting our calendars today!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2017)

Ambush fail


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmm I'm going to try and do this everyday but it'll be tough at least tomorrow is easy ...!

A is for ... Awards!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Hmmmmmmmmm.

A is a third of Ash. So here is a third of Ash, I will update it with the rest next week


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Adorable Libby


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread is amazing! Gorgeous cats on here too. Bagheera is waiting in suspense for tomorrow!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Asleep







Asleep


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Anti-social - taken herself off to the bedroom though for a change she 's on the bed not in it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Angelic


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ooh ooh ooh just realised Huck's real name is ADSETLO Braveheart


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Angelic
> View attachment 334784


Beautiful photo x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> ooh ooh ooh just realised Huck's real name is ADSETLO Braveheart
> 
> View attachment 334788


I actually laugh out at Hucks face! Bless him


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I actually laugh out at Hucks face! Bless him


Same here.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> ooh ooh ooh just realised Huck's real name is ADSETLO Braveheart
> 
> View attachment 334788


 The very formal name and the picture really don't match


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@SbanR
I agree a gorgeous photo
What is your cats name and is it a she or he?


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Awkward!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

My A is for Arthur! Who is 1 today!  Here he is on his birthday/Christmas present!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Beautiful photo x


Thank you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> I agree a gorgeous photo
> What is your cats name and is it a she or he?


Thank you. It's one of my favourites.
That's Jessie (girl). I adopted her in April. She was about 20 months n had a difficult start in life. She had cat flu while still a kitten
Also, her "family" had cleared off on holiday n left her to fend for herself on the street. 8months old, she had a litter of 5 kittens. They eventually moved house, abandoning her.

She's settled in well n gradually becoming more affectionate, especially when she wants something!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ancient Abs (19 years old.)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

lea247 said:


> My A is for Arthur! Who is 1 today!  Here he is on his birthday/Christmas present!
> View attachment 334802


Happy birthday Arthur - don't you hate it when you get combined birthday / Christmas pressies. Mind you it can be a good thing as you end up with something that's suppose to be for both, but I bet there's no chance you don't get a Christmas pressie as well.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

B is for................

Budweiser box (bet we get a few boxes today, yeah!!!)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Biggles


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

TODAY IS MY DAY!!

B is for ......

1. Bilbo!









2. Black Tipped!









3. Brothers!









TRIPLE SCORE:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> TODAY IS MY DAY!!
> 
> B is for ......
> 
> ...


Beautiful boys, good wangling to get a B for your 2nd pic.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Beautiful boys, good wangling to get a B for your 2nd pic.


Haha I had a couple more aswell.. British shorthair.. blue .. I controlled myself though!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

B is for BLACK AND WHITE and, coincidentally, both mine begin with B.

BUNTY









one of my previous cats, BARNEY









and I may as well add Bunty's Baby who'll be all grow'd up now somewhere


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

B for black & white boy & for b***ard for standing on my chest continually through the night :Shifty


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Happy birthday Arthur - don't you hate it when you get combined birthday / Christmas pressies. Mind you it can be a good thing as you end up with something that's suppose to be for both, but I bet there's no chance you don't get a Christmas pressie as well.


He'll be getting some stocking fillers! Though, now I mention 'stocking' I realise he doesn't have one.... Yet!  I'm also going to get him a jumper, his pedigree name is Rudolph so I feel he needs one with a Rudolph on it!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

B is for my Bossy Boots Bird watching, well sort of.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

B is for Bag Pooping........:Bag









_Disclaimer: I don't make M&M poop in bags! Millie has got in the habit of pooping in the dirty cat lit bags whilst I'm cleaning out the trays...._


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

B is for bathtime …


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Furby, you have grown up so fast, where is your Christmas tree?... he is a stunner! My goodness me.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

loroll1991 said:


> B is for Bag Pooping........:Bag
> View attachment 334861
> 
> 
> _Disclaimer: I don't make M&M poop in bags! Millie has got in the habit of pooping in the dirty cat lit bags whilst I'm cleaning out the trays...._


Goodness me!  when I 1st read this I thought you had misspelt popping and was expecting a pic of a cat jumping on bags trying to pop them, then I saw the pic - hilarious.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Goodness me!  when I 1st read this I thought you had misspelt popping and was expecting a pic of a cat jumping on bags trying to pop them, then I saw the pic - hilarious.


Hahahaha I wish it was the case!!! She is literally the funniest girl in the world, why she loves pooping in a bag of dirty cat litter is beyond me?! Milo is like most cats and waits until a brand new tray and then goes!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bugsy in a box...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful Blah de Blah blahing away at anybody who will listen









Bear's beautiful belly









Beautiful though blind Biscuit









and beautiful cinny Bess


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

B is for...










Barney! Our family cat from 30 odd years ago, he was a half siamese rescue.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

B is for Bruno (on the left). Rolo also wanted to be in the picture so he said B is for Basket / Bed or Best Buddies


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> B is for...
> 
> View attachment 334875
> 
> ...


That was a surprise, I was expecting the obvious.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> That was a surprise, I was expecting the obvious.


Tee-Hee! I expect I shall be obvious for most of the rest of 'em!
(Spoiler alert! Look out for "M"  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Breakfast at tiffanies be my pedigree name, and tune


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Butterfly


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Big Bouncing Baubles - Ada and Einstein, enjoying playing with some baubles.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Beautiful Blah de Blah blahing away at anybody who will listen
> View attachment 334865
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

B is for butter wouldn't melt... when he's asleep


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Great idea for a thread.
> My A is for Argent my lovely silver shaded boy.
> View attachment 334722


I know the chinchillas are a type of Persian, sorry if I sound stupid. Are they the more traditional style, without the facial features being as small? They really are beautiful wee darlings. 
I also love the look of the traditional Siamese, they have changed drastically, I love both but the traditional ones are stunning, don't even know if they are still classed as Siamese, think it's Thai? Sorry totally off topic! :Cat:Happy


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

B is for Black panther Ebony


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Eilidh said:


> I know the chinchillas are a type of Persian, sorry if I sound stupid. Are they the more traditional style, without the facial features being as small? They really are beautiful wee darlings.
> I also love the look of the traditional Siamese, they have changed drastically, I love both but the traditional ones are stunning, don't even know if they are still classed as Siamese, think it's Thai? Sorry totally off topic! :Cat:Happy


Yes Chinchillas are Persians, but they are the smallest type with a more open face than other colours. However, Argent isn't a Chinchilla


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Yes Chinchillas are Persians, but they are the smallest type with a more open face than other colours. However, Argent isn't a Chinchilla


Oh sorry, I had thought he was . Is he Persian? Whichever he is beautiful!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Big Fat Bear on the Bathroom Floor


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Great idea for a thread! I asked Holly, and she said that she should be on every day, regardless of letter.........


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Just got an order from Amazon, this massive box for the item that's in the box (not Arthur )


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

lea247 said:


> Just got an order from Amazon, this massive box for the item that's in the box (not Arthur )
> View attachment 334927


Amazon are always a nightmare with packaging. Yours looks fairly standard for them, they're a disaster.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Amazon are always a nightmare with packaging. Yours looks fairly standard for them, they're a disaster.


Agreed, but 15m of brown paper took it to a whole new level! You can give packaging feedback which is something I've just learnt today. So I'll try to make sure I give it every time now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This was Ben

Beautiful Boy OH's cat who left us 6 years ago


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous ginger gentleman


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Woo Hoo 
BANANA BOY aka Adsetlo BRAVEHEART aka Huck lol


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

B is for....

Bath pal










...and Babies (Freya and Teddy at 3.5 months!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumble Bees!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BAG Thief


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Isn't he sweet! I love the way his muzzle curves over his bag as it adds to the naughty expression. I would have to tickle that nose like I do with Teddy's little paint drip.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

B is for Broken Milo!


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 334955
> 
> 
> BAG Thief


Hahaha, adorable


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 334955
> 
> 
> BAG Thief


That little face, can't get enough of it rool


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Emmasian - blimey, that's a deep bath!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Woo Hoo
> BANANA BOY aka Adsetlo BRAVEHEART aka Huck lol
> 
> View attachment 334950


Oh how can we forget Banana Boy, made me laugh the 1st time and has done again. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Gorgeous Huck. I've got my fingers crossed that maybe tomorrow we get to see Huck in another one of his guises (I have a 'c' in mind)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

C is for......

Cooling down by the fan:


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Caves, (we love them, always in them)....


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

C is for CUDDLES ... 
(This is Billie a Thai cat from work).


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

C is for chasing waterfalls and that be my pedigree name








and tune! (TLC for those of you who don't know)








(Although this should have been A for air guitar)


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Contortionist Cat a.k.a Miss Skye


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

C is for Cuddles


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C for Canvas, I love this photo I did of Bunty and Toppy which adorns my bedroom wall


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Christmas baubles


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

C is for Chubby!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

C is for Chilly


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

C is for CAT !


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> C for Canvas, I love this photo I did of Bunty and Toppy which adorns my bedroom wall
> 
> View attachment 334984


That is so beautiful, lovely xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

C is for cardboard










and Christmas


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

C is for .... Christmas Tree 








@ewelsh


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> C is for .... Christmas Tree
> View attachment 335012
> 
> @ewelsh


 I don't get it


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Casual

Homemade footstool anyone?


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Charity said:


> C for Canvas, I love this photo I did of Bunty and Toppy which adorns my bedroom wall
> 
> View attachment 334984


What a lovely picture. I was recently thinking of doing something similar, but maybe smaller separate pictures of each of the cats (so it is easier to get the pics - would be hard to get my 3 cats on same pic). How did you get the picture on the canvas?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> C is for .... Christmas Tree
> View attachment 335012
> 
> @ewelsh


Christmas tree! Hello you! Xxx

Where is the love button? There should be one!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> C is for cardboard
> 
> View attachment 335003
> 
> ...


Toppy are you getting ready to be posted to me  aaahhhh beautiful Bunty x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> I don't get it


Furby's tail is affectionately known as 'The Christmas Tree' 


ewelsh said:


> Christmas tree! Hello you! Xxx Where is the love button? There should be one!


I thought you may approve 

I've just realised that of course C is also for Chinchilla so I got a double whammy on that pic :Facepalm


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @Tigermoon Furby is just too fluffy, I love him. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Brrosa said:


> What a lovely picture. I was recently thinking of doing something similar, but maybe smaller separate pictures of each of the cats (so it is easier to get the pics - would be hard to get my 3 cats on same pic). How did you get the picture on the canvas?


I do my canvases with Truprint but you could do it at Tesco or various other photo shops.

https://www.truprint.co.uk/personalised-gifts/canvas-prints

It depends if you want a photo just on the front or wrapped round the canvas which can be a little more difficult depending on the photo. You then add the embellishments of your choice. Give it a go, you can practice without buying.



ewelsh said:


> C is for Chubby!
> 
> View attachment 334990


Oh @ewelsh, shame on you for calling her chubby, she's curvy.



BritishBilbo said:


> C is for CUDDLES ...
> (This is Billie a Thai cat from work).
> 
> View attachment 334973


Love that photo


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Tigermoon 
Is the kitty named Christmas tree?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

C is for Champions.
First my champions still with me. (These pics were taken when they were showing age not as they are now, old ladies.)
Champion Mewzishun Ephorn (Wibbi)









Then her mother Champion Spireshadow Mewzishun (Rose) being just a little undignified and looking a bit darker than she really is









My precious girls long gone but not forgotten
Champion Mewzishun Queenofthenight (QOTN) at her first kitten show in 1992









and her daughter Champion Mewzishun Sinfonia, the first cinnamon champion.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Oh whoops, I must not have read the whole thread before asking my question.  Disregard, I see the answer


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

QOTN said:


> C is for Champions.
> First my champions still with me. (These pics were taken when they were showing age not as they are now, old ladies.)
> Champion Mewzishun Ephorn (Wibbi)
> View attachment 335036
> ...


Wow stunning, all of them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

C is for Cleo, my Queen of the Nile 








And for Coco, comfy and cosy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chickens 










Crocodiles










and Cagouls


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Christmas Kitten


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chocolate










and Checks


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Chocolate
> 
> View attachment 335076
> 
> ...


Little H looks so decadent in the first photo lying there amongst the chocolate


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Charity said:


> I do my canvases with Truprint but you could do it at Tesco or various other photo shops.
> 
> https://www.truprint.co.uk/personalised-gifts/canvas-prints
> 
> It depends if you want a photo just on the front or wrapped round the canvas which can be a little more difficult depending on the photo. You then add the embellishments of your choice. Give it a go, you can practice without buying.


Great, thanks a lot for this. I was thinking of having it framed once printed so I would just need on the front


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo @huckybuck, the Huckeye chicken comes again


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

D is for......

Double decker:


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daddy's girl:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Decoration.....


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

D is for Django!!










My fat sweet Django x


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Dreamies!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Dozing


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

DOOFAS!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

D is for dangerous predator,, poor little mouse


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm on holiday from this evening until Monday, probably will have wifi, but won't be online early to start the letter of the day off. I'm sure that won't make a difference and whoever is 1st on the day can just start the new letter


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

D for daring


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

D is for demon cat?


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Charity said:


> Dozing
> 
> View attachment 335159


Toppy looks well comfy - how cute


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

D is for daft or derpy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

Smuge said:


> D is for daft or derpy
> 
> View attachment 335214


Hahah I couldn't tell which was her mouth/forhead! Forehead way up makes her look SO grumpy


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> Hahah I couldn't tell which was her mouth/forhead! Forehead way up makes her look SO grumpy


I see what you mean lol that M is apparently important for shows


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

D is for Darkness and DD (daughter of Darkness)
Dainty Darkness when a young girl,









Devoted Darkness loving her fawns









Demanding Darkness usually yelling at me but here just pleading









Can't find a Devil Darkness but DD, her daughter, does it so well her owner sometimes calls her Devil's Disciple


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

whompingwillow said:


> Hahah I couldn't tell which was her mouth/forhead! Forehead way up makes her look SO grumpy


The two faces of Tali ..that's quite amazing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dracula!!

Two of them lol!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Drenched


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Tali, what has daddy done to you! 

At least your new little brother will see you all fluffed and talc smelling beautiful tomorrow!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Smuge said:


> Drenched
> 
> View attachment 335278


And also disgusted by the look on her face


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> And also disgusted by the look on her face


Very good ... and accurate

D is also for drying


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

D is for doughnut bed!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

D is for 'Don't know where you've been but we thought you were never coming home'










_I got home from work on my lunch break and they were both sat there hahaha_


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Delicious


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

D is for Dry and Done


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Dorothy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Denim


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you got a little (or big) wardrobe just for the HBs clothes?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> Have you got a little (or big) wardrobe just for the HBs clothes?


Lol I have!!!!
One day I will show you rofl!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Lol I have!!!!
> One day I will show you rofl!


Soon, I hope!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

*E is for......*

Extreme closeup! (one for the Waynes World fans )


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Eyes.....


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

E is for EARS!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

E is for Ebony


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Eyezzzzzz!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for eating...that's what life's all about surely


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

E is for exhausted!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2017)

E is for easy going


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

E is for Extra Special Sofa Cuddles from Newton who until 9 months ago practically lived under the sofa.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

E is for Elf and a very grumpy one at that.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

E is for egg box (Kalex and Suter's favourite type of cardboard)
Suter 1st pic, Kalex 2nd


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I found E tricky and couldn't come up with a suitable pic .... can't wait for tomorrow though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Easter!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Elsa

















And another Elf!!


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Elegant


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

E is for ever so pretty, at least I think she is


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

E is for Elegant!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Charity said:


> E is for ever so pretty, at least I think she is
> 
> View attachment 335475


I say so too! She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Charity said:


> E is for ever so pretty, at least I think she is
> 
> View attachment 335475


She's beautiful:Kiss


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

E is for Excessive Effie my first cinnamon carrier born 1990.
Excessively critical of humans and other cats alike. She showed it by the set of her jaw even when a kitten








Accentuated as she grew up when it showed in her Exasperated Expression









But she was an excessively devoted mother 









Elongated Effie


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

F is for......
Fuchsia!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Shrike 
Very pretty photo!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Flint!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

F is for Foxy Feline, just waiting for me to disappear so he can trash the tree


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

F is for ..

Frankie - who I've been caring for since he was a kitten at work ♥









Friend - what I aim to be to all my kitties at work


















& fat!!!










Django may or may not of piled on the pounds whilst staying with my co workers when I was on holiday!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Fisticuffs!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

F is for feather cat


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

F is for Filters using snapchat! (Millie wouldn't look at the camera long enough for the filter to work !)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuzzy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

Floor feed..








... the floor was sparkling clean for the occasion (and cleaned thoroughly again after!)
The reason this floor feed happened in case anyone is judging thias badly is because they were both refusing food, so I was checking to see if it was a problem with the dishes, or the food... It was the dishes clearly ! And thats because I ran out of surcare washing up liquid and was using one with a citrus smell - rinsed well, but not fooled!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Flying!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Frankenhuck










Flower Fairy

















And football!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

Fierce


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

Food thief and fluffy trousers


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Flamingo!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

F is for Freya, my wonderful silver girl. I love her ridiculously...


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

F is for ....
And FLUFFY FEETS


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Furby :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss my Christmas tree! 

Fern is looking well. X


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Furby and his Little White Xmas Tree!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Furby and his Little White Xmas Tree!





ewelsh said:


> Furby :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss my Christmas tree!
> Fern is looking well. X


Furby's Christmas Tree seems to be at the 'toppled' angle in that pic 

Thanks @ewelsh she has finally reached her target weight after 12 long weeks. Character wise she is back to her normal self, whether there is any permanent damage, e.g. to her liver, remains to be seen but I'm hoping not.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> Furby's Christmas Tree seems to be at the 'toppled' angle in that pic
> 
> Thanks @ewelsh she has finally reached her target weight after 12 long weeks. Character wise she is back to her normal self, whether there is any permanent damage, e.g. to her liver, remains to be seen but I'm hoping not.


That's such good news re Ferns weight & character, must be such a relief. She is a beauty isn't she, lovely face, huge eyes. Fingers crossed for a healthy liver, when will you know for sure?

Furby can come and be my Christmas tree any day, toppled or not.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

F is for flump (Kalex says 'I gotz it and itz al mine)


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Isn't he sweet all intrepid and possessive! My guys have a flump apiece for Xmas (hidden). I can't wait to video their reactions.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

F is for For goodness sake Mummy....really!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So cute


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

LJC675 said:


> So cute


Wow, thank you, Loulou has never been discribed as cute! Ask the bin man, Amazon man & post man 

I will pass your message on. :Smuggrin


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> That's such good news re Ferns weight & character, must be such a relief. She is a beauty isn't she, lovely face, huge eyes. Fingers crossed for a healthy liver, when will you know for sure.


Her last bloods were all in the normal range so I'm hoping her liver has recovered, but I think only time will tell if she will have difficulties in future.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Friends


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Wow, thank you, Loulou has never been discribed as cute! Ask the bin man, Amazon man & post man
> 
> I will pass your message on. :Smuggrin


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Family


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Family
> View attachment 335604


Love!!!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Family
> View attachment 335604


My heart just melted!!

I must say @lymorelynn your cats are absolutely beautiful. I had a good friend growing up who's mum always used to have two Siamese cats and I always used to think Siamese were an unhealthy breed. Her's were often brought home at 8 weeks, always at the vets and had runny eyes and noses. Sadly, they often died before they reached double figures. Now I've found this forum I've realised their cats must have come from a BYB, but I do remember they didn't even go and view the kitten before purchase as they were in such a rush to get another kitten after one had died :Banghead

So basically, thank you for changing my mind on Siamese cats, they are all truly gorgeous!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ewelsh, you " forgot" to mention the Waitrose driver. HE thinks she's a sweetheart:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

F is for some of the Fawntastic Fawns who could not stay with me much as I would have liked to keep every one I bred.
The all fawn litter including Fawn Karajan, Fawnfair and Fawnzi











































Not forgetting the Fawn Points as well, my first litter with fawns including Fawnlandia and Fawntissima









Fawntastique









Saxofawn









and Fawntissima all grown up


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ooh Flump - we forgot Flump!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

G is for ..........

Guard cats:










Garden Gnome inpression


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Goon


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

G is for .. Green (eyes)!









:Smuggrin


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> Goon
> View attachment 335670


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Perfect way to start the day..looking at a goon


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

G is for Ginger


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Green eyes


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Charity 
That is a cuddlesome photo of Toppy:Cat


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Grassy nests


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Girth


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Gymnast


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Glamorous


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

G stands for ... Gorgeous Green Eyes Golden


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Grown up! But he will always be my baby!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

G. Is for Get me down


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

G is for Garfield!










And - Garfield's Brothers


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

@Smuge What about Garfield's sister??


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Gang - this one taken Christmas day 2016


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Gregarious


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Am I the only one sad enough to plan the next days photo/s in advance lol!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I am struggling to think of words :Banghead don’t have a clue why but I just can’t think at all!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’m thinking the same, we are going to Ireland for a few days this Monday coming and I’ve already worked it out I can do “L” on Wednesday when I get back!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm still waiting for someone to do glitter....


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

BritishBilbo said:


> Am I the only one sad enough to plan the next days photo/s in advance lol!


It was cold and wet on Saturday, so I did the whole lot


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

BritishBilbo said:


> Am I the only one sad enough to plan the next days photo/s in advance lol!


I have already worked out there are lots of days I can't think of anything!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> Am I the only one sad enough to plan the next days photo/s in advance lol!


Nope


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

QOTN said:


> I have already worked out there are lots of days I can't think of anything!


I struggled today at first until Django did the little Britain routine on me ... look into my eyes my eyes not around the eyes my eyes YOUR UNDER.. ha!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

It's easier when you have a cattery full of many many different names. I'll still struggle for an X though .. !


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

BritishBilbo said:


> It's easier when you have a cattery full of many many different names. I'll still struggle for an X though .. !


I think we're doing XYZ all together on Christmas Eve. I hope so anyway, as I haven't got X or Z!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Shrike said:


> I think we're doing XYZ all together on Christmas Eve. I hope so anyway, as I haven't got X or Z!


I can do a Z and a Y but X hmm I'll find one .. somehow !!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

G is for 'Give me that, I've had enough of these photos!'


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

G is for GRAND.
This is Grand Champion Mewzishun Alla Marcia, my darling Marcie who died too young at 9, posing beautifully as always









Then Grand Premier Mewzishun Minnesinger, The Pig, clowning around as usual. The only reasonable pic I could find was posing as a kitten before he learned how to be so aggravating. The Pig was born in 1994 and lived to be 18 and a half so these pics are scanned and not a good colour.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Grotbags' X2


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwaciepops!!!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

QOTN said:


> G is for GRAND.
> This is Grand Champion Mewzishun Alla Marcia, my darling Marcie who died too young at 9, posing beautifully as always
> View attachment 335808
> 
> ...


Such beauty & always look so elegant xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Gwaciepops!!!
> 
> View attachment 335823
> View attachment 335825
> View attachment 335826


Oh my gosh just too adorable xx


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

H is for ...

Harley!









Hudson (Harleys Dad)








& Halloween!









:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Heimdall


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hugging myself (I know you've probably all seen this pic but it's one of my favourite photos of Kalex)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmph.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

High on catmint...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Huddled up


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Halloween pumpkin


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Shrike said:


> High on catmint...
> View attachment 335869


:Hilarious:Hilarious Fantastic picture :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Huddled up
> 
> View attachment 335870


Just one word, Awwww xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Faye1995 said:


> View attachment 335871
> 
> 
> Halloween pumpkin


Oh Jasper you're such a cutie xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> H is for ...
> 
> Harley!
> View attachment 335851
> ...


Wow!! Is Harleys tail as long as it looks, or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2017)

Here comes mojo!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

H is for Help


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

H is for Handsome beast!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

H is for 'High five!!!'


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

High five more like! Brilliant photo


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> High five more like! Brilliant photo


Ooooooh why didn't I think of High Five!! I hope you don't mind, but I changed it to that  haha

She's so funny!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

H is for Hovercraft position...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy horse!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Huckula


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

High Holly










Holly Holly


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Heathcliff










Holidays!!!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

SbanR said:


> Wow!! Is Harleys tail as long as it looks, or is it just the camera angle?


It's long and it's whippy! If she was a wild animal she would use it to whip her opponents away!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I also want to add these three minxs with the current theme ..

H is for ..

Hooli, Hoff & Humperdink, three orientals all vaguely related to Harley and from the same breeder. They live 20 minutes from me and their owners are very good friends, plus I get to look after them at the cattery for Christmas woop!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

H is for .... Hotel, were one stays before a big show


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Is that little Christmas tree?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Hug!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Hostile takeover


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

H is for Havana, the only oriental with a name not just a colour. (They should really be called oriental chocolate.)
My first Havana Boysie was born in 1977. He *loved *catnip unlike most of my later cats.









When he was 11 my foundation queen arrived. He found it very tiring getting used to a tiny kitten after being on his own so long









When he died in 1993, I had a litter due and my Polly just had to stay. What a character she was, first pic at her first show and the second when she had grown up


















Abs came back to me in 1998 and is still here. This is my favourite pic of her taken 2-3 years ago










Then her daughter Marcie just had to stay with me. (see yesterday)

Not forgetting two of my Havanas who went as breeding queens
Champion Mewzishun Havana Gila








and Siavana


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

QOTN said:


> H is for Havana, the only oriental with a name not just a colour. (They should really be called oriental chocolate.)
> My first Havana Boysie was born in 1977. He *loved *catnip unlike most of my later cats.
> View attachment 335996
> 
> ...


They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Is that little Christmas tree?


No, that's Lilly about two years ago.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Hands up!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> No, that's Lulu about two years ago.


She is lovely, must be the name! X


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

H is for hiding (trying to)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

I is for.....

Igloo! or...Incentive!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I is for impossible...always up to mischief


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I is for Ironing piles are for sleeping:


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I is for Igloo babies, this is the 1st picture I ever took of Kalex and Suter, the dat they came home:


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I is for interrupting!!










Igloo


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

iPad!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I is for Indignation at being idolized


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

*I*nside


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I for inquisitive


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Idiot!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2017)

I is for In a box









In a blanket


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I is for "I wonder what that white stuff feels like"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> Idiot!
> View attachment 336053


 Poor Flint, everytime he comes on here he gets abuse thrown at him ..goon, idiot, whatever next


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Charity said:


> Poor Flint, everytime he comes on here he gets abuse thrown at him ..goon, idiot, whatever next


Said idiot is currently snuggled up on my hot water bottle while I've been braving the cold down st the stables!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I is for in bed


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Said idiot is currently snuggled up on my hot water bottle while I've been braving the cold down st the stables!


WHO'S the idiot now!!!???:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Indoor! It's too cold out there


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> Poor Flint, everytime he comes on here he gets abuse thrown at him ..goon, idiot, whatever next


I think we should be allowed a special dispensation of unlimited likes for Flint pics. I would give him hundreds for cheering me up every time.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I is for ... I'm not trying to eat the decorations again, i was just holding them ...in my mouth.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Inmate


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Intelligent???


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Inky little horror attacking his Mummy's expensive new Xmas tree, and having the temerity to use a Secret Santa parcel as leverage!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

And while I'm at it, I is for "I love you Flint":Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Ringypie said:


> Idiot!
> View attachment 336053


I thought it was Flint talking (ie Flint calling someone an idiot)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I is for ISSERLIS, my Bear, a chance to find some more pics of him as a kitten, tiny first and then almost grown up


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

QOTN said:


> I is for ISSERLIS, my Bear, a chance to find some more pics of him as a kitten, tiny first and then almost grown up
> View attachment 336107
> 
> 
> ...


I love seeing pics of your cats - they are all so so gorgeous!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I is for In bed.. it's too cold!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ringypie said:


> I love seeing pics of your cats - they are all so so gorgeous!


Thank you but none compare with Flint!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

In a box!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Iz in a warm place!!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Independent!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

In the club - Coco showing off her nice round tum


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I is for I'm hiding, In the box


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

J is for.....

Jump!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

J is for Just chilling


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

Jaded


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

J for jellicle cats are black and white


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jumping


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Love Toppy ad Brookes action shots.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

J is for Jade, my little fur ball who I got to share 23 years with (sister to Amber who appeared for A nd making a sneaky appearance in pic 2)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

J is for jellybeans


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

J is for Jumpers!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

J is for jealous of the dog


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessie!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

j is for Jasper, the absolute love of my life xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The one and only Jones Cat


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Just playing with my toys


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

J is for JAWS!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jubilee


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jumpers and Jackets


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

J is for Jiggs.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@BritishBilbo 
Who is that chunky grey cat in the jumper pics? One of yours or one you cat sit for? He is adorable


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Summercat said:


> @BritishBilbo
> Who is that chunky grey cat in the jumper pics? One of yours or one you cat sit for? He is adorable


That would be Bilbo, he's one of mine!
I did get Bilbo though because of a blue British shorthair I saw at work and I was absolutely
Gobsmacked by him. I loved him and after research they sounded my perfect cat and Bilbo came home. 2 and a half years later I curse that blue brit I saw at work everyday when Bilbo is doing some unimaginable naughty act!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@BritishBilbo 
Ah he is gorgeous


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

KITTENS
Blah de Blah









DD, daughter of Darkness









Bess









Little I (Iona Brown)









Gozee before she became Dozee Gozee









Ricci another Darkness baby









Some of our grandkits


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

Kraken








and Kelpie








A good friend of mines cats who I used to cat sit when they went away


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Kissy kissy


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Kittens!









Baby Bilbo








Baby Django meeting his Brother for the first time. 








Baby Harley aka. Imp / Pixie.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Kickeroo!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Katnip kicker


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

K is for " keep your paws off !! It's mine "


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@SbanR 
Jesse is a gorgeous ball of fluff, I love the huge furry paws in the second pic


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> Jesse is a gorgeous ball of fluff, I love the huge furry paws in the second pic


Which second pic are you referring to?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@SbanR 
With the catnip kickers, are they two different cats?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Knackered: my sister's kitten Max, who she adopted this summer.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @SbanR
> With the catnip kickers, are they two different cats?


Oh yes. Same cat yesterday she had a spider; today, a kk. It's my ageing brain cells- I'd totally forgotten that I'd posted her pic yesterday:Happy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Katnip kicker
> View attachment 336588


Oh Jessie, I have only seen you using your Kicker as a pillow. Ask Mojo to show you what to do. Perhaps I should change its name! Katnip Kickillow? Katnip Pillkicker?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Kittens!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Kitten jasper!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Oh Jessie, I have only seen you using your Kicker as a pillow. Ask Mojo to show you what to do. Perhaps I should change its name! Katnip Kickillow? Katnip Pillkicker?


Jessie says, quite indignantly too, that she DOES KNOW how to use it. It's just that its her all time fav toy and once play is over she can't bear to be parted from it:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Jessie says, quite indignantly too, that she DOES KNOW how to use it. It's just that its her all time fav toy and once play is over she can't bear to be parted from it:Kiss:Kiss


I am so sorry Jessie. I didn't mean to imply you are not bright. Please forgive me. You definitely look beautiful attached to it. Perhaps I can put your pic on our website to show alternative uses.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

K is for Kitten M&M roolroolroolroolroolrool


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I know I've done a 'K' today, but as there's a kitten trend..............Kitten Kalex & Suter:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The Knicker Thief


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kitten dress


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> The Knicker Thief
> 
> View attachment 336639
> View attachment 336640


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Oh Jessie, I have only seen you using your Kicker as a pillow. Ask Mojo to show you what to do. Perhaps I should change its name! Katnip Kickillow? Katnip Pillkicker?


Ours is a catnip courgette (damn I should have used that for C!) But yes mojo can teach you how to do a few tricks, including flying quite high up in the air with it following...)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> Ours is a catnip courgette (damn I should have used that for C!) But yes mojo can teach you how to do a few tricks, including flying quite high up in the air with it following...)


Shhhh. Please don't offend Jessie again. She had hers long before Mojo had his. Perhaps she could teach him to use it as a pillow.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Kat musing (thought bubble here)
"These young uns think they know it 
all"


whompingwillow said:


> Ours is a catnip courgette (damn I should have used that for C!) But yes mojo can teach you how to do a few tricks, including flying quite high up in the air with it following...)


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Kipping


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Kipping
> View attachment 336652


Awww. Soooo sweet


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Kitten!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Matrod Sooo sweet teeny weeny Matilda and Rodney :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Kitten Flint


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Kitten Cosmo!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

L is for lazy little lady


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

L is for Litter bin inspectors


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

L is for love


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Lazy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Luna my absolute love








(Excuse the collar, I didn't know better at the time)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Let me in!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Long legs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Licking










Loony


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Lollipop








And he just can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Laaazzzzy stretch


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Legs that go on and on...


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

L is for Legs!

:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Oo I have another ... LICK!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

L. is for Loulou










L. is also for Libby










L. is also for Lottie


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

L is for lazing around


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> L. is for Loulou
> 
> View attachment 336747
> 
> ...


Easy day for you


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Lap!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely cuddles!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Lazy or laid back


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

L is for Lazy Day in Bed!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Little Little H































Lover Boy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ladybird

















And Leg Warmers!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

M is for............

Mine, all mine


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mummy, mummy, mummy, where's our breakfast


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

M is for moggies


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Me?








M is for Mojo!








My human mama's name starts with M too, but she is not handsome enough to make it to this thread.
But since its MY day I will select some other M's myself...
M is for meanie - that's her paws, I didn't think there was a need to see much face








Anyways, back to M for marvellous me

M is for my My favourite toy









Today is my favourite day Even though Saffi has already hissed at me for saying hello. Mummy thinks I will grow out of the biting but I secretly plan to bite and harass her for the rest of our days, because I am me and me is marvellous mojo and I can do what I want


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

M is for Mustache!
Brooke's dogged admirer, who often gets completely ignored, even after waiting in the rain for her.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Mummy's girl!









Max, Molly & Milo the CUTEST babies I had in earlier this year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Maisie and Mouse my last cats










Mischief making


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Margot!!
























Meg!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Pavonine said:


> Margot!!
> 
> View attachment 336871
> View attachment 336872
> ...


Aren't these two absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Meezers - that's Siam - eezers for those who don't know :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Meezers - that's Siam - eezers for those who don't know :Cat
> View attachment 336879
> View attachment 336880
> View attachment 336881


Oooh, Meezer overload...delicious


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

More meezers!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Monty








Milo








Millie








Mitzy


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mothering


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Monty
> View attachment 336894
> 
> Milo
> ...


Awwww Millie is smiling... I wonder what she is dreaming about?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Max! My sister adopted him this summer at four months.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Awwww Millie is smiling... I wonder what she is dreaming about?


Ambushing her sister, smashing more crockery or the location of her last mystery wee........


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> or the location of her last mystery wee........


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Charity said:


> Aren't these two absolutely gorgeous


Yes!!  So are Toppy and Bunty!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

M is for the Marvelous Moggie Mischief 







































long may he be a pest its his third birthday the day after tomorrow .


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Morning stretch


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Marvellous mooch...


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

@Faye1995 every single time I see Jasper I can't believe how big he is!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

M is for mischief


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't think of an M arghhhhh


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I can't think of an M arghhhhh


Here's a clue - what breed are your cats?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I can't think of an M arghhhhh


And I can think of a story you told us before of your lot having an early morning rave session, leaving the house trashed - 'mischief'


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

M is for Millie










M is for Milo


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

M is for Mouths


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow must have had brain freeze lol

So M is for MAINE COONS!!!!!

Proper pedigree show ones....






























A slightly ropey one

















And I'm not quite sure she is the full ticket one!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Mimir


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mozzarella????


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Mozzarella????
> 
> View attachment 336969


He never fails to make me laugh... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mummies


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mountaineering Monkey!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

M is for MEWZISHUNS. I will spare you the other 150+. Just two today. Mewzishuns Maestro (Biscuit) and Lollipop continuing the mummy theme even though he was 5 months old in this pic.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Ringypie said:


> Mountaineering Monkey!
> View attachment 336976


Lol, Cosmo is definitely getting training from Flint to make us smile/laugh :Kiss


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Mozzarella????
> 
> View attachment 336969


It looks like he is a little furry person who just has his arms behind his back


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pavonine said:


> It looks like he is a little furry person who just has his arms behind his back


I'd not realised but he does rofl


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

N is for

napping


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Night, night, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Not enough room


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

N is for nonchalance


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Night, night, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> View attachment 337000
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh! Love that spotty tum in the first photo:Kiss


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Nets....


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Nitwit


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Matrod said:


> Nitwit
> 
> View attachment 337008
> View attachment 337009
> View attachment 337010


Awww, poor Rodney that's not very flattering, Don't worry Rodney I'm sure mummy was just desperate for an 'N'


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Nose










Numpty


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Now where is that pesky bird!?


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

N is for Nibbles!
























Harley is somewhat of a serial nibbler, I don't mind it though she doesn't hurt.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Naughty!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Nincompoop!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

No place like home








Nilly willy is another name of his


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Awww, poor Rodney that's not very flattering, Don't worry Rodney I'm sure mummy was just desperate for an 'N'


Bit of both really, he is a complete nitwit


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Naughty


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nesting


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Napping


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Nesting
> View attachment 337070
> View attachment 337071


Those eyes!,,,,


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Naughty
> View attachment 337066
> View attachment 337069


I like how there is a theme to naughty - being Siamese!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

NOT Naughty Torties
Dorabella









Mouse









Kissy









Imp









NEARLY Naughty Tortie
Blah









The only NAUGHTY Tortie, Mellie


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh been waiting for this one!!

Naughty Nurse!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Naughty Nurse!
> View attachment 337096


Nurse- yes, quite. But doesn't look naughty at all.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

N is for Naptime


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

*O is for...







*


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

O is for office buddies:


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

O is for Oriental Shorthair 









& Ocicat. His name is Lynx I've been looking after him & his Bro for years, he's an old boy now.. he has the most amazing fangs!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Owl!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ouch!










Outdoors


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

O is for ... OMG where is our breakfast!!!









(@ewelsh Christmas Tree!!!!)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

O is for .... Ordnance Survey!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Obsessive (this was during the peak of his obession with the crocosmia that some of you may remember)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Orange cube


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Meezers - that's Siam - eezers for those who don't know :Cat
> View attachment 336879
> View attachment 336880
> View attachment 336881


I just realised my little boy sneaked into the first pic attacking one of his siblings!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

"Oh my god, you didn't..."









"Oh go away, it's not even funny. I am having my bad mood now"


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Odd Socks?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I just love Little H nicking things, he looks so chuffed with himself in that last one.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

O is for Only One of Our Beds But We Shares


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

O is for Oriental Overload, 6 Orientals all living happily together. (Danger alert. We don't advise you try this at home!)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Open owly eyes...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Open wide


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

O is for onesie!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollie - one of my cats who went before


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 337200
> 
> O is for onesie!


That is adorable and bvery funny


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

PAWS
Pretty Pink Paw









Paws Plus


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Plotting


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

P is for Puzzles:

Home made one (seen a bit of action)









Posh version









Puzzle feeder


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

P is for pigeon stalking:


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

P is also for posing.










Don't let her trick you- the cup is some pub snooker award.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P is for poking tongue out










and peeking


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

P is for Porky!









Paddington (who sent me a lovely xmas card in the post ♥)









& Peek a boo!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Poser


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Plaaaaaaaaayyyyy!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

P is for Pillow Pal


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Pasha - our first Siamese who is missed so very much









Parsnip


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

P is for prawn









P is also for possessive


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Plotting
> 
> View attachment 337224


I didn't know you had a second cat @Chellacat .
What is his name n how old is he?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Pensive


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty Pussycat!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Pretty


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Poppet


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

Playful


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

P is for....
*Pounce!







*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Profile


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pram


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

P is for plumber


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Open wide
> 
> View attachment 337194
> View attachment 337195
> ...


Oh my Lord. And i thought I had a big Gob.!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

P is for poofy after being outside in the cold yard.








Not sure what this level of cold adaptation makes his ancestry . Probably Part Pigeon  triple P


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

SbanR said:


> I didn't know you had a second cat @Chellacat .
> What is his name n how old is he?


Little Miss Maizie Daisy isn't my cat but she has picked up a lot of names hanging round our house. She met Sasha back at the beginning of the year, they play together outside and he brought her back for lunch one day. After that I would see her once or twice a week until suddenly I realised she was pretty much here every day. I tied a note to her collar to let her humans know she was trying to move in an inch at a time. They called me back, wondered why I had put my number on her and I explained the whole thing, the guy sounded a bit miffed, didn't tell me her name, who he was or even ask anything about her. He asked me if I knew a big ginger cat (this of course was Sasha) as he had seen them playing together on the trampoline. I said yes, that's my cat, apologised if he was bothering them etc. He paused for a bit then just said thanx for letting me know and hung up. I saved the number to my phone incase I needed it. She disappeared for about a week then turned back up again. I made sure to send her on her way when she turned up, but she kept coming back. Then she came in jumping with fleas . Sent a note attached to her collar about it, but nothing happened so combed her through with a flea comb every time I saw her for a few weeks. I even tried phoning then, but got back some sort of number not in use message. Tried with the notes again, still nothing. Then she started to gain a ton of weight around her middle, worried that she hadn't been spayed I sent yet another note and this time she disappeared for about six weeks or so, when she came back she was thin as a rail, hip bones poking out and very very skittish and scared or any noise or movement. She had on the same flea collar from four months before and was crawling with fleas and she had grown in that time and the collar was near choking her so I cut the damn thing off and combed the fleas off and treated her for fleas and wormed her along side Sasha. Taped a paper collar to her with a note about the fleas, the collar and the treatments. She came back the next day without so I know they got the note. About six weeks after that she turned up to visit this time with a brand new flea collar with a quick release catch this time thank god. Since then she has hardly been away from my door and until the bad weather really set in I have dutifully put her out when I found her. In that time she has lost her collar four or five times and it's been replaced, so I thought they are trying to do the right thing by her. About a month ago she actually came for a visit with a tag on her collar but she wouldn't let me near her neck to see if there was a number on it and hissed when I tried to look, two days later the collar was gone, she seems to be really good at getting them off now. I found out a month ago that she's been in the house at night for quite a while, my oldest DS has been letting her out in the morning as he is usually up first, said she's been hiding under the sofa when he comes down in the mornings. So I started hunting the house before locking the cat door at night and making sure to put her out if she was in after dinner so she can go home. Well, that turned out to be a mistake, she was sitting outside the door every morning when I opened it and would slip in to sleep under the radiator as it's so rainy and cold I felt awful about kicking her out in the weather and Sasha loves her to pieces. A few weeks ago I came down about 3am for some water and saw her huddled against the back door, face pressed against the cat flap, it was freezing temperatures outside so I let her in. I've sat up till after midnight for the last few weeks and let her into the house when it's clear she isn't going to go home, I'm not sure what else I can do. A friend of mine saw her on Tuesday night being scruffed and carried along the road about a half mile from me by a man in a track suit, my friend had phoned when he saw this being a bit concerned that she was struggling and saying the guy was holding her all wrong and had shook her. After that I just set the cat flap to one way after 8 o'clock same as Sasha and I let her out myself if she asks, but I'm not going to bar her from the house anymore, I've done what I can, writing notes, sending my phone number etc, they must know she's with me if she's not with them, if they really want to do something about it they can phone and talk to me, but unless they do I just sort of have a permanent visitor. She's a lovely wee thing, very friendly now, but when she disappears for a day here and there I know they've got her and she comes back all jumpy for a few days before she relaxes again. So that's the story. I really have done everything I could to get her to go home, but with the weather the way is I just can't bare to make her stay out all night in freezing temps, it's a was -15 a few nights ago, how could anyone put a cat out in that all night and live with themselves after?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Little Miss Maizie Daisy isn't my cat but she has picked up a lot of names hanging round our house. She met Sasha back at the beginning of the year, they play together outside and he brought her back for lunch one day. After that I would see her once or twice a week until suddenly I realised she was pretty much here every day. I tied a note to her collar to let her humans know she was trying to move in an inch at a time. They called me back, wondered why I had put my number on her and I explained the whole thing, the guy sounded a bit miffed, didn't tell me her name, who he was or even ask anything about her. He asked me if I knew a big ginger cat (this of course was Sasha) as he had seen them playing together on the trampoline. I said yes, that's my cat, apologised if he was bothering them etc. He paused for a bit then just said thanx for letting me know and hung up. I saved the number to my phone incase I needed it. She disappeared for about a week then turned back up again. I made sure to send her on her way when she turned up, but she kept coming back. Then she came in jumping with fleas . Sent a note attached to her collar about it, but nothing happened so combed her through with a flea comb every time I saw her for a few weeks. I even tried phoning then, but got back some sort of number not in use message. Tried with the notes again, still nothing. Then she started to gain a ton of weight around her middle, worried that she hadn't been spayed I sent yet another note and this time she disappeared for about six weeks or so, when she came back she was thin as a rail, hip bones poking out and very very skittish and scared or any noise or movement. She had on the same flea collar from four months before and was crawling with fleas and she had grown in that time and the collar was near choking her so I cut the damn thing off and combed the fleas off and treated her for fleas and wormed her along side Sasha. Taped a paper collar to her with a note about the fleas, the collar and the treatments. She came back the next day without so I know they got the note. About six weeks after that she turned up to visit this time with a brand new flea collar with a quick release catch this time thank god. Since then she has hardly been away from my door and until the bad weather really set in I have dutifully put her out when I found her. In that time she has lost her collar four or five times and it's been replaced, so I thought they are trying to do the right thing by her. About a month ago she actually came for a visit with a tag on her collar but she wouldn't let me near her neck to see if there was a number on it and hissed when I tried to look, two days later the collar was gone, she seems to be really good at getting them off now. I found out a month ago that she's been in the house at night for quite a while, my oldest DS has been letting her out in the morning as he is usually up first, said she's been hiding under the sofa when he comes down in the mornings. So I started hunting the house before locking the cat door at night and making sure to put her out if she was in after dinner so she can go home. Well, that turned out to be a mistake, she was sitting outside the door every morning when I opened it and would slip in to sleep under the radiator as it's so rainy and cold I felt awful about kicking her out in the weather and Sasha loves her to pieces. A few weeks ago I came down about 3am for some water and saw her huddled against the back door, face pressed against the cat flap, it was freezing temperatures outside so I let her in. I've sat up till after midnight for the last few weeks and let her into the house when it's clear she isn't going to go home, I'm not sure what else I can do. A friend of mine saw her on Tuesday night being scruffed and carried along the road about a half mile from me by a man in a track suit, my friend had phoned when he saw this being a bit concerned that she was struggling and saying the guy was holding her all wrong and had shook her. After that I just set the cat flap to one way after 8 o'clock same as Sasha and I let her out myself if she asks, but I'm not going to bar her from the house anymore, I've done what I can, writing notes, sending my phone number etc, they must know she's with me if she's not with them, if they really want to do something about it they can phone and talk to me, but unless they do I just sort of have a permanent visitor. She's a lovely wee thing, very friendly now, but when she disappears for a day here and there I know they've got her and she comes back all jumpy for a few days before she relaxes again. So that's the story. I really have done everything I could to get her to go home, but with the weather the way is I just can't bare to make her stay out all night in freezing temps, it's a was -15 a few nights ago, how could anyone put a cat out in that all night and live with themselves after?


Awww. Poor MD. But thank goodness she found Sasha.(I remember now your earlier post about Sasha's friend). 
At least she knows she can come to you for succor.
The two of them look so sweet together:Kiss


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Awww. Poor MD. But thank goodness she found Sasha.(I remember now your earlier post about Sasha's friend).
> At least she knows she can come to you for succor.
> The two of them look so sweet together:Kiss


Thanx, Sasha thinks she's the bee's knees and loves to cuddle up with her and even lets her groom him, which is sweet. I'm sure I'll be posting more pic's of her now that's I've given in to her, I'm just going to think of it as a cat share and not get my hopes up of having her forever, they may get back to me if she won't go home at all, but I'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I'd be happy to buy her from them and take on all vet responsibilities etc. I just really don't want anyone to think I'm some dastardly cat napper, I would never deliberately lure a cat away from their owners, it would beak my heart if it happened to Sasha.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Thanx, Sasha thinks she's the bee's knees and loves to cuddle up with her and even lets her groom him, which is sweet. I'm sure I'll be posting more pic's of her now that's I've given in to her, I'm just going to think of it as a cat share and not get my hopes up of having her forever, they may get back to me if she won't go home at all, but I'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I'd be happy to buy her from them and take on all vet responsibilities etc. I just really don't want anyone to think I'm some dastardly cat napper, I would never deliberately lure a cat away from their owners, it would beak my heart if it happened to Sasha.


I hope you get to keep her forever


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Paw .....


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

P is for Prawning


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

P is for Pole dancing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh got a pole dancer










And a Peeker!!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Q is for quiet


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Quiescent - OK i googled Q. 'quiescent - in a state of inactivity'


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Quad ? Four legs ?! I'm struggling for a proper Q today lol!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Quirky


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Darling Flint you do look a little like a "quangeroo" on that photo har har har :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Kiss


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

Very clever with your q's! I just kept thinking quack


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Q is for quilt snuggles


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> Very clever with your q's! I just kept thinking quack


Oooh, maybe @huckybuck has got a duck cat.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Q is for...
Quench your thirst!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Q is for quizzical










and Queen Bunty


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Quirky
> View attachment 337396


As usual, just love Flint's expression. As though he's saying "What are you looking at?!"


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Quite good friends....


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

QUEENOFTHENIGHT
QOTN as a baby









QOTN happy to feed babies wherever they waylaid her









QOTN supervising other mum's kittens








QOTN relaxing in the sun









QOTN last pic


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

QOTN said:


> QUEENOFTHENIGHT
> QOTN as a baby
> View attachment 337402
> 
> ...


 Now I know what your username means! Doh


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> Now I know what your username means! Doh


My darling girl who pondered much on life and always managed to make 2+2= 3 or 5! Always happy to appropriate babies from their mums even if they were stillborn. One of a kind.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Queen Jessie surveying her kingdom


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Q ummmmmmm 

I can only think of quiet, none of my girls could ever be called quiet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

Quitter


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Quite relaxed.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Q ummmmmmm
> 
> I can only think of quiet, none of my girls could ever be called quiet!


Well that's a quandary!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Quintessential cuddles


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Quirky...


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

R is for....

...radiator hammock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

R is for recycling


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

R is for ROAR








ROSETTES








RESTING


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

"Roi can gret my whorle fwisht in my mouth!"


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Roof tops


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

R is for Rodney :Cat


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

R is for...
Rescue! A few days after arriving home from the rescue, the first picture of Brooke, once she stopped hiding and decided I would make a suitable slave.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

R is for Rolo, Relaxing in the sun earlier this year


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ruff


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

R is for relaxing










and rude


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Relaxed


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

R is for ROSE
Reserved and shy with strangers









But she ROLLS ON HER BACK for me


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Recently Residing


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Rescue kitties! Visited Scratching Post today and took a few pics






un named kitten






Mushroom long term resident who needed lots of surgery to repair wounds and remove an eye






pudding bowl hairdo!














Toffifee and Twizzler
Supertom having a hissy fit






Sausage and vic, mother and son, young and friendly 






Everton on the left is the dad, huge gorgeous laid back guy


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Roll ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ruby Roo

20171207_171800.jpg


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ringo!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Rafa. My Raffsibabywoo, Mr Independapuss, chirruper supreme. Who I will love until the seas run dry.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

R is for rebel (we don't play by the rules!)


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

R is for relaxing....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Ruby Roo
> 
> 20171207_171800.jpg


Ooo, beautiful eyes


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Rafa. My Raffsibabywoo, Mr Independapuss, chirruper supreme. Who I will love until the seas run dry.
> View attachment 337638
> View attachment 337639
> View attachment 337641
> View attachment 337642


Oh the gorgeous Raffa, such a magnificent cat! He looks amazing and fluffy and utterly adorable, look at him all majestic in the snow! Wonderful pics! He's so fluffy I could die!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ridiculously reclined


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Chellacat said:


> Oh the gorgeous Raffa, such a magnificent cat! He looks amazing and fluffy and utterly adorable, look at him all majestic in the snow! Wonderful pics! He's so fluffy I could die!


Aw thanks, he will be chuffed. I think he and Sasha would be the perfect partners in crime as Sasha has such a cheeky face and Rafa looks like butter wouldn't melt! He's been "helping" with the last bits of wrapping and been utterly Destructapuss with excitement. He is Christmas mad and thinks everything is for him!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ripping (wrapping paper). I might add he also chewed certain presents and ran off with a pair of leather gloves in a fashion Little H would have been proud of. I've managed to smooth out the fang imprints so the recipient will hardly know!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh I can’t wait for tomorrow! Saffi is happy I am happy but she is far too important, glamerous and cool to be excited for such sillly things


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rabbit boys


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Red dressed girls


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Red Riding Hood


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Red Riding Hood
> 
> View attachment 337693
> View attachment 337694


Your babies are so photogenic and so good posing for you too! All those pictures are amazing! Love it!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

The fifth "rabbit boy" pic of Hucky made me snort with laughter with such a noise, that Brooke lept up from snoozing on my lap with shock! 
Poor Huck - the very image of the put-upon model!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shrike said:


> The fifth "rabbit boy" pic of Hucky made me snort with laughter with such a noise, that Brooke lept up from snoozing on my lap with shock!
> Poor Huck - the very image of the put-upon model!


You always know what he's thinking lol!! I don't mind the outfit at all Mum but get those ridiculous ears off my head right now!!!!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

S has to be SIAMESE
My Bubs (Purgo Lazy) guarding the love of his life Lollipop (scanned pic so colours are bad)









Bubs always considered all Lolli's kittens were his even after he was neutered. This litter could not possibly have been his since there were two orientals but luckily he knew nothing of genetics 









Gam was one of Bubs' babies. First as a boy in his prime and then in old age


















Not forgetting Gam and Lolli's shhhh incest litter


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

S is for stairs- best spot for watching in this house.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

S is for Suter:

















Sisters:


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Siameses again!









And also for sprawled Siamese sunworshipper


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

S IS FOR .. santas little helper










Spotty










Snow










& @Susan M 's silvers










For those of you who have been around long enough I'm sure you can remember Susan, she doesn't come on anymore. I met her on this forum a few years and we have been friends ever since. I literally speak to her probably every hour of everyday.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

S is for silly girl










and sunbathing


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

S is for...
Snow Queen!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Saffi! 
(Vets4pets, where I was getting nutra mega prescription from, have her down as Sassy! I never corrected them)

Sensational, sassy, spoilt, saffi. My soul cat. I love her SO much.

































Sneaky Selfie

































S is for STOP ME! Last one:

Snow Saffi


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Siamese - yet again :Cat


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Stair model


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Spooky. A very good friend of mines cat, she is quite the madam and is 16 years old and going strong


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

S is for Sassi, doing her Supercat pose


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

S is for spoilt for choice









S is for streeeeeeeeeeeetching









S is for snoozing


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Serene


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Skater Boy









Santa










Sunbathing










Snoozing in the Sun


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Sasha


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sunbathing










Sailor Girl










Sozzled


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoes










Sailor Boy










Superman!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Saint Patrick










Shark










Sunglasses


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh and SQUIRRELS lots of them!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Santa Hats!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@huckybuck, Wow!!! S was a good day for you, the squirrels were so funny









Oooh your 'shoes' reminded me of...........

Suter slipper snoozing:


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

@huckybuck Goodness- you revel in Ss!
The sozzled mate shouldn't go to any more X-mas celebrations, I think. Keep it calm at home for a couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

Hahaha @huckybuck you need to make a book of them - they would sell! Brilliant and very funny. You are totally nuts


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Snuggle


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Snoozing









Sleeping


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Snuggly snoozing









Clark and Jam


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Silly









Shopping


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

S is for snug


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

S is for show it all


























Snow cat


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Sneaky


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Santa's sack!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oooh I can do S for Siamese too!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

And I can do S for Siamese as well


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Matrod said:


> Oooh I can do S for Siamese too!
> 
> View attachment 337856


I Love Siamese

Tali has a little Siamese in her, thats where the colourpoints get their points from


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Sleepy!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

T is for.....................

Trees, 'We love trees'

Trees for climbing and exploring












Trees for hiding and stalking birds (Kalex being sneaky cat hidden right at the top in the middle):



















Trees for jumping out of to freak mummy out (Suter)


















and lastly our new bird tree that mummy made so we have cat TV.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

and twisted tabby.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Toy


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

And Teddy! Teddypumpkin Esquire, the biggest cuddlepuss I've ever met, hog and dustbin cat, whose ultimate desire in life is to have his Mummy hog tied so he can lick her face till it falls off. My precious baby boy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

T is for

Toppy in tinsel









Timid, when she first arrived and ever since









and, together


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

T is for...
Tulips!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

T is for Treats!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

T is for tolerating (each other)!









Trio!










Triangle head (one of Harley's nicknames)!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

T is for terror tabby


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Tail


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Top of the world / door....


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Taji


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Terrible twosome. These two were absolute terrors as kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tired - waiting for kittens


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

T might be my favourite letter...

T is for... Ted the tabby tonk, with a Toy










T is for... Tabby tonk tummy










T is for... two tabby tonks


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

T is for... three tabby tonks










T is for... terrific tabby tonk









T is for... tickle me tonk


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

T is for.... teeny tiny tonk!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TABBIES
TICKED TABBY Baby Blooligan (The TERRIBLE Blue Hooligan)









TERRITORIAL Spotty Dolly









TUBBY Classic ClassyB


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

T is for tuxedo & tounge


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Toes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Tummy and toes


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Thief


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Trouble


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Tap


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

Can I do tummy and toes again?! 








Just look at how Saffi is spending this evening. she has it all right


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

T is for Tali


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

missed S so this is for sunset ( Village Inn Cat)








Tasting....


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

T is for tired


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tennis anyone?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tea time


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Its after 1am and... Tali is a Tired kitten


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

U is for ..............

Ugly face ( sorry, not your best shot Suter)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

U is also for unimpressed


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

U is for up tails










and

under the table, hiding from bullying Toppy


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

U is for Ultimate embarrassment @ the vets!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw look at that face


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

U is for utterly unimpressed


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't believe we are at U already :Jawdrop

U is for .... upside down.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

U is for...
Up!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

U is for under the covers









Or under a box









U is also for Up on the door









And under the rug


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

U is for upside down









Underneath


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ugh!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Up 2 3 4










Urgh.....


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Up 2 3 4
> 
> View attachment 338103
> 
> ...


She's just seen the bottle of Amaretto


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Speaking of advent calendars.... we really are very close to seeing santa


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Upsidedown again


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2017)

Uh oh!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Usurped (Maizie stole Sasha's favorite bed and he ended up sleeping in the small one he doesn't fit anymore!)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Unfurled.
View attachment 338174


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Chellacat said:


> Usurped (Maizie stole Sasha's favorite bed and he ended up sleeping in the small one he doesn't fit anymore!)
> 
> View attachment 338165


He looks so sweet scrunched up in his too small bed


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

V is for .................

Vet visit (come on Mummy we're waiting)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

And v is for violence :Smuggrin


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Vacuuming!















Yep... Flint likes being vacuumed!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

V is for vanity










and viscious


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

V is for....
Vivid, Vibrant Colours!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Vampire!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Vacation plans:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vampires lots of them!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Violet Vacuum monster










And Violet dress


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Very close to each other..







Right now, so I can stroke both..fair enough....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Vassal ( aka poor Scrip, the dog)


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

V is for V. I. C.

Very impawtant cat!










Business man Bilbo making critical decisions in the what flavour for tea department!


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Ooh I'm stealing Vampire!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

V is for... Very happy cat parent at the first tonk pile


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

*W is for...

wardrobe








*


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

W is for wrestling


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

W is for weighing ............

'Hey Suter, if we both get on together she won't know who ate all the pies'










Washing machine:


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

W is for

Wyvern cat show


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Wedding present


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Wally


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2017)

Weighing here toO















I bought scales and they both weigh *exactly* the same! 
Little Saffi came to me weighing 2.6ish, she has put on a nice kilo since


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

W is for when your cat is plotting to kill you :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> Wedding present
> View attachment 338370


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop how can you give darling Flint away?! 
I see you are still calling him names:Muted:Muted


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

WANT to go out


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Matrod Rodney made me giggle then.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Weeble










I am sad that this is going to end - it has been really good fun


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> I am sad that this is going to end - it has been really good fun


I have got an idea for another fun photo thread to follow this one.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We is for Waiting is over 3 kittens so far


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> We is for Waiting is over 3 kittens so far
> View attachment 338387


ooh how exciting!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Remember you're a WOMBLE


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Alice in WONDERLAND


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

W is for...
Waking!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wearing Santa's beard...










The new "Sheepie" attachment for the Flying Frenzy was received with rapture and they all ran round looking like little Santas! So hard to photo due to movement though.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Wrapping skills...

















Isn't he just so FURRY in that pic! Besotted mother alert:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss I could smoosh him all over.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

SbanR said:


> :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop how can you give darling Flint away?!
> I see you are still calling him names:Muted:Muted


 It was a bag from our wedding so he was a prezzie to us!

Ahh all the names are said in jest and with much love - he plays up to it!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Worn out...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Worn out...
> 
> View attachment 338420
> View attachment 338421


And gorgeous woolly tummy lol!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> ooh how exciting!!!!


Oooh that is so exciting.

Edit - just noticed I quoted the wrong post, obviously the kittens are exciting HB being excited, nice, but probably not as exciting.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Is tomorrow the last day or Xmas day ?! I can't remember how or when it was going to end!! :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tomorrow is the last day, a combined XYZ. Wonder if anyone manages all 3.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Witches' cat...


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

LJC675 said:


> Tomorrow is the last day, a combined XYZ. Wonder if anyone manages all 3.


Ooh now therein lies a challenge! Come on chaps we can do it!

This has been a fab thread @LJC675


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

WIBBI in her role of WONDERFUL MOTHER, an unexpected side of her character


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A coven of WITCHES!!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

@huckybuck 
Your witches look glorious. Just tell me please: Who has got more clothes, your cats or you?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ChaosCat said:


> @huckybuck
> Your witches look glorious. Just tell me please: Who has got more clothes, your cats or you?


One guess and it's not me lol!!

The only problem is that the youngsters are still growing EEK!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

W is for watching birds










(I think Jammy might be a bit disappointed when she sees a real robin heheh)


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

X is for...
Xanthan!








Yeah, very poor, I'll try harder next year - I'll get her x-rayed or on a xylophone. 
Moving swiftly on:

Y is for...
Yawn! 








and so, inevitably:

Z is for...
Zzzzzzz!









Many thanks for nicking the thread idea off the doggie people, LJC675 - its been fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

X is for Xmas?









Y is for youtube









Z is zzzz


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

X, Y, Z are for

Xmas yawn zoomed in.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shrike said:


> X is for...
> Xanthan!
> View attachment 338600
> 
> ...


He, he he, I can't believe it, I was going to use those exact 3 , like you, I don't have a xylophone but I do have xanthan gum. How mad.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

X is for Xenophobe (Xenophobia is the fear and distrust of that which is perceived to be foreign or strange). Sums up these two pretty well, they never trust each other!









Y is for yellow, which Django turns a shade of every now and then (I've been told it's the golden Tipped genes from his grandparents coming through). 









Z is for zonked out!










Absolutely loved this thread quite proud of myself for doing it everyday!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

X is for...Xebec (Spanish boat). The original model bought for the kittens:










Which I have been reassembling ever since!










Y is for...yelling at the boys to shurrup










Z is for... Zooplus! And their fun delivery boxes:


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't believe we are here already. The final day, Christmas Eve.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Xrated yoga


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Eek I missed W

Waiting for Santa









Off to find an x y or z....


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Eek I missed W
> 
> Waiting for Santa
> 
> ...


Well since you have been cheeky and gone back a day.. I also forgot to do V! ( I think that was the only one..)

V for vegetables


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I will copy the ZZZZZ's


----------



## Carsonspride (Oct 10, 2017)

Zappy Christmas from Martini, Rosie and Remmie


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Xmas Cat










Yin and Yang









ZZZZZZZ sleepy cuddle Zany Pair


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

@Jonescat and @whompingwillow 
Now really! So cheeky clisevto christmas!
The elves have it all noted. Looks like Santa can pass a couple of chimneys by...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Xmas time! Year New! Zest for life!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Chellacat said:


> Xmas Cat
> 
> View attachment 338688
> 
> ...


That photo of Sasha asleep on the snoozing boy's lap is the most adorable thing I've ever seen! I'd frame that one!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> That photo of Sasha asleep on the snoozing boy's lap is the most adorable thing I've ever seen! I'd frame that one!


Thanx! That's my youngest, he and Sasha have a wonderful relationship, I think that pic shows the trust between them, Sasha relaxed completely and asleep, DS very gently holding him. I couldn't believe I managed to get that pic without startling them!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

X cat (Kalex trying her best to produce an X)









Yawning










ZZZZZZZZZ............


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Xmas box










YoYo, my last boy










Zebra bed


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeeeeees!!!! It's here! It's Christmas!


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

@LJC675 - just loved this thread - and congratulations to those that did every letter 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

A very good christmas morning to you all!
As I have said couple of days ago I would like to follow this lovely thread with another photo challenge.
So here it is, hope you like it:

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/wish-for-a-photo.468356/


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you so much to everyone for such a brilliant effort, quite a few people did every letter and some very imaginative ones too.

MERRY CHRISTMAS - Kalex Suter and I hope you have a brilliant day and hopefully get some time for a peaceful break at some point.


----------

